# Help! --->T5 Aquarium Light I.D.



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

Does anyone know the manufacture of this light or can help me identify it?
I bought it used last year and it's worked GREAT, but I want to try and find the owners manual and manufacture in case I ever need parts (ballasts) for it.
There is no company name, model etc. on this light that I can find? 
It has a black aluminum body, with 6 - 36" T5 slots and 6 - double blue LED lights underneath. 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sorrenson (Nov 21, 2013)

*t5 seller*

Here is the link to a Ebay seller , email him for the manual

http://www.ebay.com/itm/30-T5-T-5-A...111?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d5c34d27

looks like a nice piece


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks Sorrenson. I did message that seller but haven't got a reply so far?
WOW...I'm really surprised nobody here has one??


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*similarities*

these lights are similar to the aquaticlife fixtures 
which are excellent fixtures I am sure these are just knock offs but prob work
just as well othere then made in china or wherever ....


----------

